# All Things Fishy is no more



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I just went by All Things Fishy in Marlboro to drop off some plants, and they are gone!
A sign on the front door says they will still have a store in Norton, but that is quite a distance!

This is definately a sad day for me. The store and the tanks were always a mess, but I got some great stuff there. A few of the things: Sparkling gouramis, Pit bull pleco, Rotala wallichi, Ludwigia palustris, C. "petchii", possible A. nana "petite". Where else can you find stuff like that?

They often had very cool apistos and killis in stock, as well as red line sharks.

They will be missed.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

They've moved everything to their Norton store called Animal House. Here's the link to their notice, as well as the online list of used equipment, which is updated faithfully:

ALL THINGS FISHY OFFICE AQUARIUMS

They had to close the one location, though. I actually called looking for something on the day they were moving their stock to the store that is still running. They need to focus more on the Office Aquarium maintainance trade. Goes to show just how tough the retail business IS.

Check out their website, and while it may be a further drive, you can still get to them retail.
-Jane


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

take 495 south to cape , take Rt 123 to Norton you will go past Rt 140 ,it feels like a long way its on the left side of the road just past a pond on the left an next to woods once past the pond slow down a little it use to be an old hardware store its old, he now sells cats, dog, birds supply his tanks are not setup yet and he's still not setup neather


----------

